# Raclette Cheese



## Jikoni (Sep 11, 2008)

I recently bought raclette cheese on sale(garlic, peppercorn and natural) I decided it was too much so froze it, no idea what it will be like, anyone know?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've never tried it but here is a link for more info.

Raclette - Tips, Recipes, Serving


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 12, 2008)

While I do like the taste of Raclette & it's melting qualities, I can't get that worked up about it.

And as far as all those uber-pricey & utterly ridiculous setups that get heavy advertising every fall/winter for doing your very own "Raclette Melt With All The Fixings", I just laugh & laugh.


----------



## QSis (Sep 12, 2008)

I've only had the Raclette that I've bought at Trader Joe's, and OMG... I LOVE it!  It's soft cheese with a line of blue mold in it and it's heavenly!  (isn't it? LOL!)

I just eat it with French bread, as is.  Didn't know about different flavors or melting qualities or special cooking toys. 

YUMMM!

Lee


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't know what you bought at Trader Joe's, & I'm glad you enjoyed it, but it wasn't Raclette.  There is no "blue" in a true Raclette.  Not even just a vein running thru.  So your cheese was either mislabled or perhaps a processed form?   No worries - a good enjoyable cheese is a good enjoyable cheese.  I love them all - no cheese snob here.

BUT - if you were going to follow one of the many recipes for melting Raclette & serving it with boiled potatoes, pickles, etc., I definitely wouldn't use a blue-veined one.


----------



## QSis (Sep 12, 2008)

Right you are, Breezy!

I've bought many cheeses at TJ's, so I get them confused. The one I was referring to that I loved so much was Morbier. I also got Raclette - obviously, less memorable to me! 

Images and descriptions of both cheeses are in this link - they ALL are making my mouth water! Google Image Result for http://www.interfrance.com/images/franche-comte/jpgs/frmg_raclette1.jpg

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Sep 12, 2008)

QSis said:


> I've only had the Raclette that I've bought at Trader Joe's, and OMG... I LOVE it!  It's soft cheese with a line of blue mold in it and it's heavenly!  (isn't it? LOL!)
> 
> I just eat it with French bread, as is.  Didn't know about different flavors or melting qualities or special cooking toys.
> 
> ...


Hi Lee,
 I have one of those ridiculous things BC was referring too and I /we all enjoy using it it..The little ones love having a little tray of cheese of their  own and choosing a potato, or small gerkin or some procuitto wrapped around the  potato. MY toy was a gift from my husband last year and is appreciated and well used here..As to your cheese I've not see any with a blue vein, but heck if you enoyed it why not? Melting cheese having a sip of wine with family and friends is what counts..
kades


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 12, 2008)

I stand here shamefaced before you Kadesma - lol!!!

Actually, I'm glad to hear that someone owns & actually uses & enjoys a Raclette melter (& all it's accoutrements).  You're the first!

Although someone else must be buying them, because every fall they come out of the woodwork at the small appliance vendors, along with the Raclette at the cheese departments.  I just don't have the room for an appliance that only has one purpose.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 12, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I stand here shamefaced before you Kadesma - lol!!!
> 
> Actually, I'm glad to hear that someone owns & actually uses & enjoys a Raclette melter (& all it's accoutrements).  You're the first!
> 
> Although someone else must be buying them, because every fall they come out of the woodwork at the small appliance vendors, along with the Raclette at the cheese departments.  I just don't have the room for an appliance that only has one purpose.


Not necessary Breezy,
My Raclette melter is used a lot and I had to pitch out some things seldom used to make room for it, but I'm so glad  did..We plan to have some appies this Sunday using it.
kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 12, 2008)

So do tell - what else do you use it for besides the usual Raclette melting?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 12, 2008)

We've used it to make cheese toast,quesadillas,kebabs,grill small pieces of meats and shrimps to put into small warmed corn tortillas..It's a fun thing similar to a fondue party
kadesma


----------



## luvs (Sep 13, 2008)

QSis said:


> Right you are, Breezy!
> 
> I've bought many cheeses at TJ's, so I get them confused. The one I was referring to that I loved so much was Morbier. I also got Raclette - obviously, less memorable to me!
> 
> ...


 

i LOVE morbier!!

i've raclette, haven't opened yet.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a Raclette thingy to. For me Raclette is a mood thing because it's so pungent I like the Swiss better than the french as it's not so strong. If you can't find or can't handle it's pungency you can use Emmentaler or Apenzeller. I like a lot of sides besides potato, gherkins like asparagus, sausage, ham, onions you name it. I would like to find other ways to use the Raclette maker. Im sure you could do something with Brie or other great cheeses, shrimp, fruit, crab and so on.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 13, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I have a Raclette thingy to. For me Raclette is a mood thing because it's so pungent I like the Swiss better than the french as it's not so strong. If you can't find or can't handle it's pungency you can use Emmentaler or Apenzeller. I like a lot of sides besides potato, gherkins like asparagus, sausage, ham, onions you name it. I would like to find other ways to use the Raclette maker. Im sure you could do something with Brie or other great cheeses, shrimp, fruit, crab and so on.


JP
We do cut up shrimp  on the stone top with a side of butter,garlic and white wine to go dunk dunk then drop on some warm bread..Make some small quesadillas with cheese melted in the little cups and tortillas cut like small chips on to..yummy..Cheese toast is good to
kades


----------



## Jikoni (Sep 20, 2008)

We also have one of those electric table-top grills with the coupelles(those small pans). We had raclette this week since the winter seems to be arriving and it was cold. We used up the frozen cheese that I had and it worked ok, I kept saying it was a little different, but maybe it was all in my head as everyone disagreed. We usually have it with a Chasselas wine from the region.With our raclette we have picked onions, potatoes, gherkins, mushrooms, proscutto and other dried meat.


----------



## Jikoni (Sep 20, 2008)

By the way Raclette comes from the French word 'racler' which means 'to scrape'...just so you know when you are scraping the cheese onto your plate!


----------



## berger (Jan 17, 2009)

Is it BLUE-VEIN RACLETTE?  No!  Its Morbier au Lait Cru.  
...... I can't post a picture because I have not been registered long enough...... 

You can go to this website for info and photos: fromage-alleosse dot com
then click on the English flag;
then click the CHEESES heading;
then click on "consult our catalogue of cheeses";
then type M into the name search field;
then click on MORBIER AU LAIT CRU (its in the second row, on the right).

I have had this cheese served melted over home-made baked cannelloni beans and would heartily recommend it 

Costs around 21 Euros per kilo!

I use the beans recipe from p.29 of Joanna Whitby's "Practical cooking for babies and toddlers".


----------

